# The delight & uplift of LAUGHTER in a marraige - the bantering, Joking -Joy of it all



## SimplyAmorous

*The delight & uplift of LAUGHTER in a marraige - the bantering, Joking -Joy of it all*

One thing that has always been a BLESSING to our marriage is my husband’s *sense of humor*- and dare I say –in the light of how I AM. It just works for us. He's gotten a little bit more verbal in the past 3 yrs which makes it all the more fun. 


I asked our good buddy who has been laughing along with us for over 18 yrs --to take a stab at how he would explain our dynamics ….

....He referred to my husband as the “*Perfectly timed non-chalant dry humored saltine cracker*” matched with “*a cup of hot tobasco sauce*” . Putting aside my more irritable moments - generally brought on by our children, I am one beaming wife & Mom. I will even admit I LOVE and thrive on the chaos & will miss these days. 

But…...when I get a little fired up about something , I have this bluntfully straight forward way I spewing it in all of it's glory - letting them know right here /right now what I am going to do to them if they do not stop….& if I get my hands on them….

Well my husband seems to get the biggest charge out of this….. (yeah so long as it is not him I am coming after --he likes that too!). 

How does he react to MY irritation & annoyance - He makes FUN OF ME!! :rofl: Even our kids have started to do this , my older boys especially have taken to BAITING ME - purposely to tick me off! :lol: Then I hear unidentified laughter in the room cause my boys are on Skype & their friends hear me too! 

My preschooler has become obsessed with “Twinke Twinkle little star” singing, humming near non stop this song. He adds new words to it, it is quite amusing , but still ….this DRIVES ME CRAZY :crazy:sitting on the computer trying to word my posts with this constant singing, so I yell…..”STOP ... that….. Twinkling!!” at the top of my lungs, I might even jump up from my computer to go chase him down to shut his mouth.

I am not hurting my kids of coarse but geeze they can be irritating! 

Husband often comes home from work with the latest soap box/stories of the guys or what the boss said, something posted on the Urinal wall, who is fighting with who. My husband is a master "Imitator" of voices, expressions ...... when he does his boss, we are all rolling!! The man has had to go to Anger management twice in the past so many years, alot of hell at work but that attitude of his makes for some darn good laughs – what a sitcom his job could be. All the kids gather around. 

My husband is a more quiet man, but when he finds something worthy of a story, it is always entertaining indeed, hilarious in delivery. We have more of a "sick" Monty Pythonish type of humor raging in our house, behind closed doors, even SouthParkish –take away the swearing. (sometimes that slips in too though). 

When we have friends over, husband isn’t the biggest talker by far, sometimes we get caught in a heated spirited debate, he just sits back, takes it all in... then suddendly off the cuff of something said or not being able to restrain himself making FUN of me, he interjects these BOMBS on us -that leaves us roaring.... I mean to the point of your stomach hurting, going on for minutes. Love those times !!! 

I’ve recently started a journal to write this stuff down, I am upset with myself for forgetting so much of those earlier laughing fits we got caught up in. 

Our snow plow broke over the winter last year, Big storm, snow past our knees, I was helping him do our LONG driveway shoveling, we finally meet in the middle, this is like after an hour & a half shoveling , I felt I was doing a darn good job, proud of myself and he says to me.... "look at that" pointing to my shoveling job ..."you didn't get it good enough".... 

I just thought to myself ..., I have been out here all this time helping him, busting my a**, what nerve he has saying this to me . I don't take these things personal of coarse, ya got to have a little feisty fun - -so I picked up my shovel in the air & hauled back at him ..and said .....'"I'm gonna take this shovel.... & shove it up your azz" going towards him - he knows I wasn't really mad. And he says back to me ....."come on give it to me baby - you are turning me on". Loved that! Then we just want to get the work done as fast as we can - with a big smile on our face so we can go have some fun! 


He said to me one day ….”Who needs a roller derby woman, I got you!”…... “You are my other rib, without you’ I’d be boneless” – The dirty playful comments are my personal favorites of coarse. 

He also has a way of CALMING my jets when I do get stressed, mad…..once a Grocery store cashier short changed me, gave me an attitude when I let her know. I was kinda TICKED off, walking back to the car he says …..."You need some valium". It was just one of those days. I think it is the "way" he says these things to me, he just has a way of defusing my temper so beautifully, you just can't help but be happy again -it washs all away. Life is good. 

He has used the famous "Yes dear" a # of times in our marriage -when I was getting pushy, purely for Sarcasm , to get a rise out of me, when he does this , I usually go over to hit him, generally gets me in his arms. Ha ha

We have an awful lot of fun! Laughing is good for the soul ! 

*How is the Laughter in your Marraige ?? Would love to hear some examples !! *…..


----------



## bubbly girl

*Re: The delight & uplift of LAUGHTER in a marraige - the bantering, Joking -Joy of it*

Laughter is such an important part of marriage to me. I've noticed back when we had problems the laughter and fun was missing and I lost my sense of humor. At least I lost my appreciation for my husband's humor, which is such a big part of who he is. Now that we are both happy in our marriage again the laughter is back!

My husband has a very crude sense of humor, which stopped shocking me long ago. One of his favorite pastimes is pantsing me, especially if my hands are full and I can't immediately pull my pants back up so they just lay around my ankles. Of course this is in our home not in public, although he does like to threaten to do it in public. He wouldn't dare though! LOL

We often have the fun jovial banter going on, tickling or any type of goofy stuff to keep us laughing. He'll pick me up (like in a wrestling move) and say he's going to scoop slam me, then laugh and kiss me all over my face. He just did that before and I love it!

Other people always think we're funny too. Just the things we say, but mostly he's the funny one. I love it and I think it keeps our marriage fun.


----------



## that_girl

*Re: The delight & uplift of LAUGHTER in a marraige - the bantering, Joking -Joy of it*

My husband is King of One Liners that just make you go...Hrm??? Then bust out laughing. 

He likes my dry humor...we laugh often. 

We're kinda immature at times. lol. And we like to tease the kids


----------



## Threetimesalady

*Re: The delight & uplift of LAUGHTER in a marraige - the bantering, Joking -Joy of it*

Hi SA....This is the story of both our life and love...It was this part of him that I fell in love with...We are so alike...We have never changed...Sometimes it seems like I set him up for one liners....And to make it worse or better, depending on how you look at it, it doesn't stop here...He is so adorable that all women love him...He is not a quiet man...He is the same cuter than a bugs ear, hot jock that I married....And God help me, I am just a woman in love...Helplessly and hopelessly in love...

Great topic....Believe me I could fill a page on this subject, but it is the story of our marriage and what makes us both tick...I just plain love him so....C


----------



## FirstYearDown

*Re: The delight & uplift of LAUGHTER in a marraige - the bantering, Joking -Joy of it*

My husband has a very dry and witty sense of humor.

He also likes imitating people and that is hilarious-my husband makes my voice sound like a cartoon character.

I love the way he does shocking and silly things, like put his penis on my shoulder while I am reading. Sometimes my husband likes to moon me too.


----------



## heartsbeating

*Re: The delight & uplift of LAUGHTER in a marraige - the bantering, Joking -Joy of it*



bubbly girl said:


> My husband has a very crude sense of humor, which stopped shocking me long ago. One of his favorite pastimes is pantsing me, especially if my hands are full and I can't immediately pull my pants back up so they just lay around my ankles. Of course this is in our home not in public, although he does like to threaten to do it in public. He wouldn't dare though! LOL


hahaha!! He sounds cheeky.


----------



## heartsbeating

*Re: The delight & uplift of LAUGHTER in a marraige - the bantering, Joking -Joy of it*



SimplyAmorous said:


> We have an awful lot of fun! Laughing is good for the soul !
> 
> *How is the Laughter in your Marraige ?? Would love to hear some examples !! *…..


What a great post. And yes laughter and playfulness are very important in our marriage. 

I've mentioned before that H resembles Dave Grohl - with the goofiness and expressions along with it. My husband has a way of delivering his wit and humor with expressions that just have me in stitches laughing. 

As I type this, he just did the "dinner dance" to feed the dog. He made up this strange jig of a dance that he did around the dining room before giving the dog his dinner. I paused from typing to lay my head on the table and just laughed. He asked "What, the dog?" That made me laugh even more. "No, you dancing!" 

We both make up dances randomly. The more stupid the dance, the better. Although sometimes I try to be a little serious and I'll leap into the living room when he's sitting down, and start twirling like a ballet dancer. He'll watch me with great intent and as my feet thud loudly on the floor, he'll comment how graceful I am. I will then continue to do more ballet leaping (I'm not a dancer, by a long shot) and he'll 'ooh' and 'ahhh' and give running commentary to suit my moment of ballet madness until I end up out of breath and falling onto him in laughter because of his dialogue.

My favorite goofy thing he does, that honestly he's been doing for 16 years, is 'What if?' .....and at the strangest most random moment, he'll come out with 'What if we could only move sideways?' And he'll go about moving around the house in only a side-ways motion. 'What if we could only walk backwards?' Just writing about this makes me laugh. If you can picture Dave Grohl doing this, that is what I live with. I love it. He has a very quick wit too but it's the sum of everything, with those goofy moments, that I adore.


----------



## LuvMyH

*Re: The delight & uplift of LAUGHTER in a marraige - the bantering, Joking -Joy of it*

We enjoy changing the lyrics to songs. One of us will start (usually it's something perverse) and we will both keep adding lines. This is something we are both good at and it makes us laugh. My husband also does goofy dances- I love this so much that sometimes I will find music with a techno beat and request that he dance for me. He does this with a Zoolander "Blue Steel" look on his face. Hilarious!

He also has a talent for adding lyrics to movie theme songs that have no lyrics. These will stick in your head. My sister was at the house when he sang one of his classics and to this day, when she hears that music, she hears- Indiana! Dr. Jones. Indiana! Dr. Jones Jones Jones. Indiana!! Dr. Jones!! He's got a gun and a whip and he's gonna kick your butt!

Maybe we're just easily entertained?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous

*Re: The delight & uplift of LAUGHTER in a marraige - the bantering, Joking -Joy of it*



FirstYearDown said:


> My husband has a very dry and witty sense of humor.
> 
> He also likes imitating people and that is hilarious-my husband makes my voice sound like a cartoon character.


I know your husband is introverted like mine, Phlegmatics are KNOWN for being good imitators, it is one of their traits. 

freewebs.com/bempong



> Phlegmatics are Humorous and Reserved . They are the types who tell jokes without laughing themselves. They talk less than normal; at times they can be at meetings without contributing at all. They often come in to plead for people who have misbehaved and need discipline. They are good listeners and imitators; they can imitate exactly the voices, behaviours and actions of people.


Spirit-Controlled Temperament - Tim LaHaye, Tim F. LaHaye - Google Books


----------



## SimplyAmorous

*Re: The delight & uplift of LAUGHTER in a marraige - the bantering, Joking -Joy of it*



bubbly girl said:


> My husband has a very crude sense of humor, which stopped shocking me long ago


 Ya know , I really think ALOT of men are like this, but their wives won't allow it, so they save it for "the guys". Years ago, I was too prudish, a little uptight, so my husband tried to respect that, which kinda dammed his humor in ways I really didn't know was there. What a shame. 

I regret such things. Nothing wrong with being "down & dirty with your spouse"! Good for you that he kept on & for you to be open with what he enjoys, his brand of humor. 



> A few times lately, we'll be in a busy aisle at the supermarket and out of nowhere he'll say, "So, are you going to let me get anal later?" OMG


 Mine has no interest in that hole -ha ha , but we also do this sort of thing out & about, it follows us. Any word we hear anywhere - any potential to be taken "naughtily" -we have "eyes" for each other, wide smiles , I might even show the tongue , with comments to "mmmm later on... baby". 

Not that everything has to be sexual, of coarse not- but we do enjoy those opportunties to bring an added  to our moments. 

I think it is very telling, when you go out to eat even, if you look around at the poeple..... is there laughter, a playfulness going on. You really dont have to be Newlyweds to have such Fun & enthusiam for life & love..... a look, a hand placed teasingly under the table -oh what it is worth! Not to mention the fun at the movie theater! Who says you have to be teens. The amount of attention & laughter you gleem from a couple - it just SPEAKS of the spark going on within each. 



> Other people always think we're funny too. Just the things we say, but mostly he's the funny one. I love it and I think it keeps our marriage fun.


 WORTH GOLD. :smthumbup: I am happy to say ...our own children laugh at us -alot. It is a good thing for children to witness. Our arguments are generally quite entertaining as well. Just as the kids like to gather for me & my oldest son's relgious debates, me & Dad going at it -has it's halarious moments as well. 



that_girl said:


> My husband is King of One Liners that just make you go...Hrm??? Then bust out laughing.
> 
> He likes my dry humor...we laugh often.
> 
> We're kinda immature at times. lol. And we like to tease the kids


I personally LOVE the DRY humored type. One thing I don't like though is ....when someone is intentionally TRYING to make me laugh, it seems to have the opposite effect on me, almost like I feel pressured to appease them. Don't care for that. What I find is...if people just BE THEMSELVES -that is all you need --for a good hardy laugh, you don't need to borrow anyone's jokes !! 

My husband doesn't think he is funny.... Which is FUNNY. 

Just now, my husband started tapping his fingers, he knows this ddrriivvessss me cccrraaazzyy ! I tell him "STOP that", he keeps doing it, I slam my fist down on the desk, and he comes walking towards me with that big grin ....."Are you gonna Beat me , are you gonna beat me ".....yeah he knows I wanna beat him alright. 

The joy of it all.


----------



## Mindful Coach

*Re: The delight & uplift of LAUGHTER in a marraige - the bantering, Joking -Joy of it*

Awesome Post SimplyAmorous! Leave it to you to bring love, laughter, and light to this board  

Nothing will light each other up more than seeing smiles and laughter. I would say it's not only the worlds #1 aphrodisiac, but also the glue that keeps you together through the ups and down of life.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

*Re: The delight & uplift of LAUGHTER in a marraige - the bantering, Joking -Joy of it*



LuvMyH said:


> We enjoy changing the lyrics to songs.


If any of you was in our house & heard the lyrics my 4 yr old was changing to "Twinkle Twinkle Little Star", you would think we were very bad parents. I guess we have to pick our battles... we still foung it very very funny. :rofl:


----------



## Enchantment

*Re: The delight & uplift of LAUGHTER in a marraige - the bantering, Joking -Joy of it*

I think laughter is a very important part of not just marriage, but your life in general.

I never realized this so much until I met my husband. I grew up in a real traditional, first generation 'coming off the boat from the old country' family. Hard work and tenacity were some of the hallmarks of that. Sometimes things that were fun or being able to laugh together wasn't considered as important. 

My husband comes from a very big family - and they are loud and boisterous. I'm pretty sure I fell in love with his family and their rowdiness and laughter, as much as I fell in love with him. They really are like my second family.

My H is definitely the one with the jokes and one-liners. He forever gets a kick out of the fact that some things just seem to fly right by me, and then waits patiently for my reaction when I finally figure it out. Hey - I never got any practice at that kind of stuff until I met him. 

We don't have as many kids as you do SA, but you'd never know it. There's always a bunch of neighborhood kids or friends from school at our house, and you mix that with a bunch of dogs and you've got some fun and laughter for sure. I wanted my kids to be able to have the kind of life where there is a lot of love and laughter in the house.

_"What soap is to the body, laughter is to the soul." ~Yiddish Proverb_


----------



## SimplyAmorous

*Re: The delight & uplift of LAUGHTER in a marraige - the bantering, Joking -Joy of it*



Enchantment said:


> We don't have as many kids as you do SA, but you'd never know it. There's always a bunch of neighborhood kids or friends from school at our house, and you mix that with a bunch of dogs and you've got some fun and laughter for sure. I wanted my kids to be able to have the kind of life where there is a lot of love and laughter in the house.


Enchantment, we also like to have kids over here, sometimes an extra 4 or 5 spending the night - we like to keep it lively. I am pretty lenient on having friends sleep over here , I like them under my roof, I know what they are doing , getting into. They have good friends. Though this one, when I hear he is coming, I sometimes say "No ammunition!"....he shows up here with pellets guns , fireworks, bombs, one time he had a real SWORD, I gotta watch that one! But love them all. I keep them in line. 

I entered my marriage with wanting a large family, I put that desire before my husband for a time. Our yard, the things we have built for thier enjoyment, it shows. I LOVE and thrive on giving them happy memories of their growing up years & close friendships is SO darn much a part of this. I know it was for me growing up... probably what saved me from insanity, as my parental situation was less than desired. 

We have Big Bonfire parties with outdoor movies- we built our own screen, set up the projector/ speakers, watching them under the stars. Set up similar to this >> Indoor/Outdoor Home Entertainment System, Home Theatre Systems - Backyard Theater Systems LLC They bring the crowd, we hostess. Laughter can be heard in near every room in my downstairs , our porch and all through our yard on those nights. Some of these kids stay up till 2am around that fire telling stories and I lay my head down to sleep and we still hear the laughter. I will miss these days !


----------



## DoYouWoo

*Re: The delight & uplift of LAUGHTER in a marraige - the bantering, Joking -Joy of it*

I can always tell when my wife is a bit grumpy because she will take issue with my sense of humour, where in less grumpy times she'll laugh her ass off. I think part of being a husband is to attempt to calm her jets, de-stress her, help her look on the bright side WITHOUT just oevrlooking what she is stressed about. I don't mean to generalize that in all marriages the wife is the stressed, highly strung one and the husband is more laid-back and positive, but this is quite common, right? We still joke like we're teenagers, it's so weird when the kids go to bed we get to stop being sensible adults and just turn goofy again!


----------



## RandomDude

*Re: The delight & uplift of LAUGHTER in a marraige - the bantering, Joking -Joy of it*

Heh, personally I can't stop joking, just part of me. I used humor to maintain my sanity during my difficult childhood, and I use it today as an excellent form of stress relief. The missus may whine from time to time, but she can't deny she always gets in a better mood with me around - unless I'm deliberately being insensitive of course heh


----------



## SimplyAmorous

*Re: The delight & uplift of LAUGHTER in a marraige - the bantering, Joking -Joy of it*



DoYouWoo said:


> I think part of being a husband is to attempt to calm her jets, de-stress her, help her look on the bright side WITHOUT just oevrlooking what she is stressed about. I don't mean to generalize that in all marriages the wife is the stressed, highly strung one and the husband is more laid-back and positive, but this is quite common, right?


 I feel this is more common than not -for sure, us women are generally the worriers carrying some load in our heads about something, we let the stress get to us. Men are more calm and almost ALWAYS more funny! Oh yes!



> We still joke like we're teenagers, it's so weird when the kids go to bed we get to stop being sensible adults and just turn goofy again!


 Maybe some night they will hear you through their bedroom walls-when they couldn't sleep - I am sure they would find it pretty sweet, with a nice smile -knowing their parents still feel that way.


----------



## RandomDude

*Re: The delight & uplift of LAUGHTER in a marraige - the bantering, Joking -Joy of it*

This thread makes me feel like playing a random snoring sound then recording it and then telling her that she has been snoring the last few nights and see her reaction. Might include a few farts and tell her it was her. Heh


----------



## Runs like Dog

*Re: The delight & uplift of LAUGHTER in a marraige - the bantering, Joking -Joy of it*

Mrs. Dog's sense of humor has progressively evaporated over the years. It's as if she discovered the Salem Witch Trials and decided that the bad guys were right and fun and happiness are evil, immoral and against God.


----------

